# Nationwide your bank? Read this.



## RPM (17 Oct 2006)

Hi just a quick warning if you bank with Nationwide.
I am sure many of you may be aware of this but for those who are not.

http://www.nationwide.co.uk/security/news_and_alerts/


----------



## BrianD (17 Oct 2006)

This scam has been around for some time with all banks. :twisted: :twisted: 

It should hopefully be clear to anyone and all that you do not get emails from your banks with or seeking confirmation of any and all bank details.

For heavens sake - why anyone on earth would think as to why their bank (that has your details - it sent you the email after all) would want you to confirm anything about what they already have.

Beats me this! :roll: 

PS: never ever use a hyperlink to go to your internet bank! Always, always type it in manually!

Cheers, rant over.


----------



## Roger (17 Oct 2006)

As Brian says - it applies to them all AND PayPal and anything else that deals with your finances and personal details. Never click on e-mail links unless you're absolutely certain where it came from and remember there's a telephone sitting next to you if you're in doubt :roll:


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Oct 2006)

Just a recce for Mailwasher, for those who are not familiar. It lets you see the headers and whom it is from before you actually download. There used to be a Free version and a Pro version, but think the free one has been discontinued .

Excellent bit of kit though. It doesn't stop you doing something daft, but may prevent you getting the rubbish in the first place.

No vested interest, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## ProShop (17 Oct 2006)

Another vote for Mailwasher


----------



## Roger (17 Oct 2006)

It's not bad - but Outlook and most decent clients let you do that. Nothing beats common sense however :wink:


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2006)

And perhaps a timely reminder NOT to have a preview pane open in your email program (applies to PCs only 'cos there are no known viruses out there on mac OS X :lol: )


----------



## Roger (18 Oct 2006)

> cos there are no known viruses out there on mac OS X


Don't know id I'd say that too loudly Rog :shock: 

Mac Hack


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2006)

Good post, Roger. The devil is in the detail though.



The original challenge was sponsored by the Dubai Port Authority which set up the Mac mini, and provided contestants with login IDs and passwords, which is a common practice with security challenges.

S'easy if you're given an ID and a password....


----------



## Roger (18 Oct 2006)

Yeh I saw that bit. It wan't the 'getting in' bit really - they're talking about hacking the OS itself and all the flaws and vunerabilities that are there, but unpatched.


> The only secure Mac is turned off


 from the Apple VP. 

Nothing's safe thesse days; it's just a matter of making the (bad) guys go elsewhere :roll:


----------



## RogerS (18 Oct 2006)

Don't really agree with you, Roger. I did some more digging and none of the touted 'viruses' are actually 'viruses'. They all either need the Mac owner to deliberately download and install the software or to be physically sitting in front of the Mac.

The Mac still is one of the most secure OS around.


----------



## Roger (19 Oct 2006)

Completely agree - but


> They all either need the Mac owner to deliberately download and install the software or to be physically sitting in front of the Mac


isn't that what phishing is all about and how the vast majority of viruses arrive :wink:


----------



## RogerS (19 Oct 2006)

Phishing is different to a virus and I agree it doesn't matter which computer people are using if they are daft/naive enough to respond to a phishing exploit.

For many (most?) viruses on the PC, the user generally did not have to do anything more other than navigate to a dodgy website or open a dodgy attachment. Which is what everyone does in order to read their emails for example. And, why sensible people use an up-to-date anti-virus package on their PC to pickup and intercept viruses.

But in the case of the Mac, the OS is sufficiently and inherently robust that there is no vector via this route for a virus to be picked up. Until Microsoft started patching their operating system/browser/office software (delete where appropriate) the PC was wide open. 

Which brings me back full circle to my recommendation not to have the preview pane open since , if your PC is not up to date with its anti-virus software, the very act of displaying it in the preview pane opens the email and lets the nasty in.

I agree that there are some holes in the mac OSX but these are mainly of academic interest, not exploitable to the same extent that a PC virus is and not out their in the wild. I do wonder how vendors for anti-virus, anti-spyware software on the mac actually survive? What viruses are they guarding against? None known! Maybe it's because they are selling FUD


----------



## Roger (19 Oct 2006)

Oh yes - they're different alright and rather clever; hence this thread. I guess most if not all safety issues these days in a variety of fields are designed for 'inappropriate user interaction'



> the user generally did not have to do anything more other than navigate to a dodgy website or open a dodgy attachment. Which is what everyone does in order to read their emails for example. And, why sensible people use an up-to-date anti-virus package on their PC to pickup and intercept viruses



That’s how the Symantecs and McAfeees of the world make their money on any. Protection is everything, but the preview pain as like all precautions, depends on the user. Sitting behind a Hardware and a Software Firewall with several good updated anti ‘everything’ packages, I feel free to visit any site, open any e-mail and if I feel really brave that morning – open any attachment 8) but just as in operating a big nasty sharp power tool, you have to know what you're doing. I know several very capable users who haven't updated their systems in years and have never been touched by a nasty. Now that takes real skill and knowledge :shock: 

I'm still amazed that phishing scams are still not recognised in some quarters however, despite all the publicity.


----------

